# GST Filing, Statement of Business Activities?



## wanthusky (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks in advance to any who can provide some advice. I operated as a sole proprietor for 5 months in 2010, and then went back to full time employment. For my business activities, I have a business and GST account, and did all my own records in spreadsheets with the receipts for sales and expenses attached and GST netted out.

I used a CA's office to do my 2010 taxes, as I have very little knowledge of tax procedures and wanted to avoid the stress of trying to figure it out. Ironically, I just got the return back from the CA office today, and have noticed several blatant errors already that drastically affect my return - I have addressed these with the CA and they will be fixing the errors.

However, I am now extremely paranoid and I am trying my best to double check what they've done. One of the most confusing aspects is the GST filing and the Statement of Business Activities:

On my Statement of Business Activities - Line 8519 - they've put down a certain amount as my gross profit.
Then after adjustments in Line 9369, they've put down my gross profit less expenses - that makes sense.

On my 2010 GST filing however, on Line 101 - they have a totally different number from either number on the Statement, and I can't figure out where they got that number as it doesn't match any total sales invoices.

As well, where do they get the number on Line 105 (Total GST and adjustments) because I also can't figure out where they came up with that number, nor the ITC amount on Line 108. (I definitely paid out more GST than the amount they put down, but I'm not sure if the ITC are for qualifying purchases only?)

Please help?


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

If you paid them to prepare these documents, they should certainly be willing to explain how they got their numbers and why - they are filing them on your behalf and it's reasonable to expect that they'll explain things. Give them a call.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

GST is a cash on cash method of accounting and bears little resemblance to your income tax filing. Your CA can explain this.


----------

